# CATCH of MTNL 2mbps revealed  :(



## fazcorp_88 (Dec 28, 2006)

mtnl today has given advertisement in leading newspapers referring to the bandwidth increase to 2mbps for all its existing subscribers since i am having the unlimited plan i was obviously pretty excited about it but all my hopes were dashed in one go when i read that MTNL will not upgrade the speeds of customers with unlimited plans.this has definetly come as a shock to me (and i hope to other people with similar plans).What's the essence of increasing the speed when u cannot download and this would mean to rest of the customers that their mb will decrease at more than twice the speed as compared to previous trials,anyway 2day is a very sad day for me as i was so much looking forward to 2007. 2007 IS THE YEAR OF BROADBAND AND I AM NOT A PART OF IT                                                                  
MTNL this is for you (#$@%$#@$@@$!@$@#$@%%%@!%@%@%@%@$!@#!@$@%@%##%!%%%#%#!%%!#%#!%#!%#%#%!%@!%@%@%@%@%@%@%@%@%@%@%@%$#%#$^$@#%$@!$@)


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn I was so excited thinking of the 2 MBPS connection .....
Well lets hope the other ISP's take a leaf out of this, increase there bandwidth and offer some unlimited plans .. then it'll truly be the year of broadband ...


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 28, 2006)

this is stupid.they shld provide  the speed to the unlimited suscribers also.*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/155.gif*www.postsmile.com/img/emotions/155.gif hope that bsnl does not do the same.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 28, 2006)

*BSNL hav alrdy done it* ... chk here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43803&page=9


----------



## chesss (Dec 28, 2006)

i am not disappointed at all, coz knowing MTNL I had 0.0 hopes of any progress from them. They should stop increasing the speed and increase trasfer limits.
btw what will e the costs of unlimited plans?


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 29, 2006)

Bandwidth wise we were poor and with such restrictions always remain poor, all i can say to console myself is iam on a 256kb connection rather than that worthless 64kb cable connection ,saves my behind from all those freaking downtimes and the crap.Went through a crap load of problems with these cable d00ds.


----------



## sreevirus (Dec 30, 2006)

I knew this was too good to be true...In fact, I had told my friends to wait and watch, there had to be a catch....
DAMN!!! This offer is a scam the way I view it. As fazcorp said, the customers with download limits will be the victims here. The guys at MTNL should be tried for fraud. Year of Broadband indeed! sheesh!!
But I'll have to stick with my 590/month connection anyway, atleast it gives minimum broadband speeds.
:sigh:


----------



## hash!! (Dec 30, 2006)

hahahh
theres always a catch lolz...
but yea... mtnl would incorporate 2mbps, so pvt isp's would follow suit and try n give better stuff... 
if not, god damn those satan spawned liars....
amen...


----------



## mail2and (Dec 30, 2006)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> I knew this was too good to be true...In fact, I had told my friends to wait and watch, there had to be a catch....
> DAMN!!! This offer is a scam the way I view it. As fazcorp said, the customers with download limits will be the victims here. The guys at MTNL should be tried for fraud. Year of Broadband indeed! sheesh!!
> But I'll have to stick with my 590/month connection anyway, atleast it gives minimum broadband speeds.
> :sigh:


Like BSNL, MTNL will give 2 MBPS speeds to NU users, too. So, you'll get 2 MBPS in 590 per month with 12 am-8 am downloading free. 

It's not as good as the unlimited plan, but hey we didn't even have a 64 kbps connection a year ago.


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 30, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Like BSNL, MTNL will give 2 MBPS speeds to NU users, too. So, you'll get 2 MBPS in 590 per month with 12 am-8 am downloading free.
> 
> It's not as good as the unlimited plan, but hey we didn't even have a 64 kbps connection a year ago.



It aint hapenning brudder!.
Go through this thread and you'd know,


```
*broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=9420&st=240
```

and check the nu plan here


```
*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff
```


----------



## webgenius (Dec 30, 2006)

Even BSNL is not providing 2mbps for unlimited users.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 31, 2006)

till such time there is data tab i m not gona buy it .. i love my 56 KBps conn unlimited frm FWP though its very costly


----------



## Ohmyigod (Jan 3, 2007)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> It aint hapenning brudder!.
> Go through this thread and you'd know,
> 
> 
> ...


 

I guess I am just plain lucky. 

I have DSLNU590(256 kbps) plan and like everyone I too was disappointed to know that MTNL offerings are nothing but scam. 

But then I guess someone at MTNL made mistake and I was surprised to find that currently I am getting 2Mbps speed(my download speeds improved drastically. Jump from 25kbps to 200kbps..wow). I couldn't believe my eyes and performed online speed tests to confirm the same. At the moment I am very happy and gonna enjoy till they discover their error. I hope MTNL guys are not reading this post 

I suggest, those who are having DSLNU590 plan check their speed. Maybe you are not aware.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 4, 2007)

They aint increasing the data transfer limits...its official


----------

